# Bree does something weird when its time to go outside



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Whenever I am letting the dogs out(I have Bree a maltese who will be 2 in october and Axel a Yorkie who will be 4 in December), Bree will run over to where their food and water bowls are and eat a few pieces of food. She does this even if she was the one who was tapping on the door with her feet because she wanted out. So I put the leash on Axel and i tell Bree to come so she can go outside.. She runs towards me, then stops and goes back to the bowls.. gets another piece of food.. starts to come back to me.. then goes back.. sometimes she will do this for 5 minutes. the entire time I am Bree! Come! in a deep voice,. Finally she comes to me. If she ever comes right to me i praise her a lot.. Then i put her leash on and we go outside and everything is fine... 

Other times when we aren't going outside, she comes right to me when i call her.

Any ideas of why she plays this game? and any suggestions how to stop..(i tried putting up the food bowls.. she still went over there and sniffed around instead of coming to me right away

thanks


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Silly girl, I guess she just wants one more for the road. I've never heard of anything like this, does she still do it if you treat her to come?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Laurel won't go out the door unless she has her toy ghost with her! The others will be out, and she's inside looking for her ghost! I think that they get excited and take what they love the best!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

My Wheaten does this some times. Boo the maltese grabs a toy and we have to tell him to drop it at the door. Guess they all have their funny little routines LOL.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Nola does this in the morning when we get ready to go for a walk, the other two just look at her like she's crazy. She's the first one to put her harness on and then she will run back and forth getting food until I say let's go! I've tried putting her harness on last but she will still do it. I told my husband, she must be getting provisions in case we are gone for a long time!?!?!?! I have no earthly idea why she does it and we are never gone more than 20 minutes.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think it's cute:wub: I'm wondering if she gets excited and that's why she does that, I know it can get old but it's soooo cute:wub:
Matilda takes her ball out when she goes potty, than walks off and leaves it:blink: I say Matilda go get Ballie , she turns looks at the ball and walks inside the house:mellow: guess who goes out and gets the ball:innocent: loll, she has me trained so well:w00t: some days not so cute and I will close the slider, the look she gives me:w00t: makes me feel so bad I end up opening the door and the stinker still won't get her ball, life's terrible if she doesn't have her ball:smilie_tischkante:
She has 6 balls all the same, but only one ball is good enough for her
:w00t: now that's what I call spoiled:innocent:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

When I die I want to come back as one of the SM furbabies! They have the best trained owners!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Very normal behavior! A lot of dogs (particularly retrievers) like to have something in their mouth when they are excited. 
I would practice at least twice as many times per day as you normally go out. 
Before you get the leashes go get a special yummy treat. Call the dogs to you, give the tasty treat, hook and unhook the leash. 
If she doesn't come for the yummy treat right away, give the other dog the treat, hook and unhook the other dog, then walk away. Don't say anything to her. She only gets her special yummy chicken or hot dog if she comes right away.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley will grab a toy to take out with him. Isn't it funny how quirky they can be!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia always chooses a toy to take to the backdoor with her. She leaves it on command and we go out. Then on the way back in she picks it up again. Each and every time during the day she does this...*


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella gets so excited when my DH comes home that she runs straight to her toy box, searches for whatever toy she decides is worthy, then runs to the door to greet my husband. She's barking(ish) the whole time the toy is in her mouth lol!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I have no idea what could be done, I just wanted to say that this is the cutest thing ever


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I am so glad that Bree is not the only one who does this.. Thanks for the advice!!
Another she does, but I don't mind this one as much.. when its time for bed, i tell both dogs to go to their beddy. Axel (the yorkie) goes straight in his cage and lays down. Bree goes to the side of the cage and sits there looking at me.. She will not go in the cage until i grab a few pieces of food and put it in the cage.. then she runs in, eats it and lays down.

Im definitely going to try the treats.. its hard when you have 2 dogs because I have to give them both treats and he is not doing anything special.. oh well


----------

